# Knicks Vs Nets!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Vs.








Knicks Vs Nets
Tv: MSG / YES
Time: 7:30pm (Tuseday Nov 30th)
Place: MSG​



> AUBURN HILLS, Mich. (AP)—Raymond Felton(notes) would have happily spent Sunday in bed, trying to recover from a stomach bug.
> 
> Instead, the New York Knicks’ guard played 53 minutes against the Detroit Pistons, finishing with 23 points and 11 assists in New York’s 125-116 double-overtime victory.
> 
> “I’m definitely pretty sick,” Felton said, slumped in a chair in the tiny visitor’s locker room at the Palace of Auburn Hills. “I was doing everything I could out there, trying to get us a win, but I certainly wasn’t excited about playing one overtime, much less two.”


Knicks Vs Nets is always exciting. Knicks coming off the big double OT win in detroit, but cant seem to win at home. Discuss!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i really feel like this is a game we must win.... this game will put us over .500 and its against a division rival with a sub .500 record.... this is where we're suppose to show that we're are above the basement dwellars of the atlantic div,.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah this is a game we are suppose to win.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks win this one 111-100. Good win. Still need to work on defense for when we face better teams, but we are over .500!!


----------

